# Why Two Classified Ads Pages?



## In The Pink (Jul 22, 2007)

I don't mean this to be critical, and maybe I'm missing something about the difference between the two, but I'm just curious why there are two different places for classified ads?  I thought that a while back a "new" one was introduced so I thought the "old" one was going away but now we seem to just have 2?  Are there still problems to be worked out with the new one?  Maybe it's just me, but it seems sort of confusing to have to check in two places, as in sometimes I forget to check the new one.  Just wondering.  Thanks.


----------



## TUGBrian (Jul 22, 2007)

all will become clear sooner hopefully than later.


----------



## In The Pink (Jul 22, 2007)

Okay!  I just thought maybe I was missing something.  Thanks.


----------

